# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Norbank

## .voyager

Ναυπηγημένο το 1993 από τα ναπηγεία των Blue Star 1 και 2 (Van der Giessen De Noord της Ολλανδίας), το Νοrbank συνδέει καθημερινά το Δουβλίνο με το Liverpool. Έχει ένα αδερφό, το Norbay, ενώ είναι συγκενικής ναυπήγησης με το Ionian Star του Στρίντζη (Scandola) και των αδερφών του.

Στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία, το πλοίο σε διαδικασία πρόσδεσης στις εκβολές του ποταμού Liffey, στην Ιρλανδία.

IMG_4635.JPG

----------


## nippon

Ναι μοιαζουν!! Κοιτωντας την πλωρη του σου θυμιζει το  IONIAN STAR(STRINTZIS) Aυτο το χαρακτηριστικο της πλωρης ειναι σημα κατατεθεν του συγκεκριμενου ναυπηγειου. Αν δεν κανω λαθος τα NORBAY και NORBANK ηταν τα πρωτα Ro Pax της North Sea Ferries (Απο τα πρωτα της κλασης του στη δεκαετια του 90) και ξεκινησαν την γραμμη Βορειας Aγγλιας , το HULL με το EUROPOORT στην Ολλανδια.

----------


## .voyager

M' αρέσει που είσαι ενήμερος για τα εκτός ελληνικών υδάτων τεκταινόμενα :wink:

----------


## nippon

Παντα με ενδιεφεραν τα ξενα νερα, βριθουν απο πολλες εκπληξεις που αξιζει να τις ανακαλυψουμε. Δεν θελω να μενω μονο στα στενα ελληνικα ορια...

----------


## .voyager

Μια ακόμη μια φώτο του πλοίου μια άλλη μέρα, ηλιόλουστη αυτή τη φορά παραδόξως, στο Δουβλίνο.

IMG_4858.JPG

----------

